# Droit à une prime de rupture ?



## Ferdaws (27 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
J'ai un contrat qui prend fin 25 juillet, et c'est la maman qui a décidé cela.le contrat est sur année incomplète.
Est ce que j'ai le droit à une prime de rupture si oui combien de pourcentage???sachant que c est les parents qui mettent fin au contrat car ils ont trouvé une autre solution de garde gratuit(famille)😁
Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 


Votre contrat a commencé quand ?


----------



## Ferdaws (27 Juillet 2022)

Juillet 2021


----------



## Titine15 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bjr
Oui vous avez droit à 1/80 ème des salaires bruts payés en brut
Bonne journée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Donc vous avez du avoir 1 mois de préavis  et oui les parents vous doive 1/80 de tout vos salaires


----------



## Ferdaws (27 Juillet 2022)

Merci les filles


----------



## kikine (27 Juillet 2022)

attention, quand le contrat a t'il commencé exactement et quand avez vous reçu votre lettre de licenciement?
car là c'est pas clair du tout

si plus d'un an de contrat vous devez avoir 1 mois de préavis donc impossible de finir le 25 juillet


----------



## Ferdaws (27 Juillet 2022)

Desolee j'ai mal expliqué Lettre reçu le 25 juillet et un mois de préavis fin contrat 25 août


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Vous prenez pas de vacances cet été ?


----------



## stephy2 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Si lettre reçue le 25 juillet, celui ci se termine le 24 août et non le 25 août. Mais attention si vous avez des vacances, le préavis sera reporté aussi après vos vacances!
Et oui vous avez droit à la prime de rupture de 1/80 des salaires brus sachant qu'il faut avoir minimum 9 mois d'ancienneté avec le contrat!


----------

